# The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson

Our miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*HTS Member |Tch0rT|*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:













|Tch0rT| wins a nanoAVR 8x8 unit, compliments of our great sponsor *miniDSP*!

*Congratulations Ryan!*
​


----------



## willis7469

Hey! Let me be the first (or 2nd to Todd) to congratulate you! Have fun. 
Thanks HTS and minidsp!


----------



## GCG

Way to go, Ryan.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

:unbelievable: :jiggy: :jump: :woohoo: :banana:

Thanks! This looks like a very cool little device, I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Tonto

Congrads Ryan, Woo Hoooo!!!


----------



## GCG

Hope you do an implementation post or - dare I say - a full thread??.


----------



## tonyvdb

Congrats Ryan! Enjoy your new toy :clap:


----------



## asere

Congratulations


----------



## Blainetsuds

Congrats! Ryan. Awesome giveaways lately,I wonder what is next. Really helps keep up interest in both products and threads. Thanks HTS and Mini DSP.


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations Ryan!! :T


----------



## |Tch0rT|

GCG said:


> Hope you do an implementation post or - dare I say - a full thread??.


I can do that. I'm already familiar with REW and I have a CSL Dayton UMM-6. :bigsmile:

Though I'm wondering if I can get the Dirac Live plug-in and then purchase a Dirac Live license? Been quite curious about Dirac Live with the nanoAVR-DL. :nerd:


----------



## GCG

I thought there would be hardware differences between the HD and DL variants. If not it'd be a great way to leverage a windfall into a better system. If it works out, go for it.

Gotta say I'd be disappointed, though. Don't think I'd ever afford the DL so a thread on an HD/REW implementation would be more reveling - for me.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

GCG said:


> I thought there would be hardware differences between the HD and DL variants. If not it'd be a great way to leverage a windfall into a better system. If it works out, go for it.
> 
> Gotta say I'd be disappointed, though. Don't think I'd ever afford the DL so a thread on an HD/REW implementation would be more reveling - for me.


I emailed miniDSP and this is what they said:



> Thanks for your interest in our products.
> Yes, the nanoAVR HD will indeed become upgradable to the nanoAVR DL for a fee (300USD to be exact). Best is indeed to start with learning the nanoAVR HD on how to do basic tuning, you can always upgrade later on.


It wouldn't be until after the new year before I'd check out Dirac Live. The holidays are coming up. :spend:

I gotta learn how to get JRiver to decode Dolby Digital TrueHD and DTS MA and output LPCM before hand anyhow. I'll check out the HD and REW implementations and make a post on it.  It'll be a little bit though.


----------



## Lumen

Congratulations! What a reward! What a hobby! Loving HTS!!!


----------



## orion

Congrates i cant wait to see what you think of it. It sounds like a great tool to enhance the home theater experience. Congratulations again and enjoy


----------



## |Tch0rT|

I got the nanoAVR last week and installed in the system... got a chance this morning to mess around a bit.










I redid all the levels and everything, 75dB for the 7 full range speakers and 85dB for the sub (I did later bump it up about 4dB so the bass sounds more fun to me). Before I was a bit hotter on the sub and the center channel. I couldn't get the nanoAVR to import the EQ filters made by REW for some reason, luckily I have decent 10 key skills so it wasn't too bad to enter them manually. I made 2 configs, one where all the EQ is applied to the Schroeder frequencies (my room is 200Hz but I went up to about 250Hz) except one of my surround speakers that the woofer is slightly blocked by my couch (bumped it up a little to try to match the other one) and one based around miniDSP's walkthrough which applied EQ up to 10,000Hz. Right now I've got it on the config based around miniDSP's walkthrough of the nanoAVR. I haven't had much time listening but what tests I've ran so far is pretty impressive. I can't really tell where one speaker ends and another picks up. It definitely sounds more like a theater I think, or at least has that sort of presentation. More to come later...


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Some REW screenshot comparisons of the EQ difference (still using the one from the tutorial/walkthrough from miniDSP):










Hmmm, I wonder what is causing that dip ~400Hz - 600Hz range...









I should physically raise up my surround towers a bit, maybe that'll fix the drop in the ~200Hz - 600Hz range...


















I'll post some thoughts as time goes on. I should get that 14 day demo of Dirac Live's PC software and compare some more before I commit to the $300 upgrade. I stayed up way too late this morning messing with the measurements and generating EQ's and didn't get to play around too much today. I have some TV shows to catch up on in the morning and maybe I'll throw on a movie Friday morning. 

Also miniDSP released their Android App for the nanoAVR last week. It's a bit too basic so far but it's something at least. This is a screenshot of the controls:


----------



## robbo266317

It looks like it is a worthwhile device to have in your system, I look forward to your listening impressions.


----------

